# May 2019 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jun 14, 2019)

Congratulations to @jorelcuomo for "Happy Mothersday bear day."


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 14, 2019)

Well done.....


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 14, 2019)

Lovely image.  Congtadulations. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 14, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Lovely image.  Congtadulations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


And Congradulations lol

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 14, 2019)

I loved this pic from the moment I saw it. Great shot!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 14, 2019)

Congrats, well deserved.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes, wonderful image.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 14, 2019)

Well deserved, well done. Love it.


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 14, 2019)

Congrats, one of the best wildlife images I have seen in many years so well done.


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 14, 2019)

Bravo!  A perfect image for Mother's Day.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jun 15, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Tony744 (Jun 17, 2019)

Terrific image! Congrats!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 17, 2019)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @jorelcuomo for "Happy Mothersday bear day."
> wow just awesome wow photo....... congratulations.. this is definitely a winner.............


----------



## CherylL (Jun 17, 2019)

Love this photo!  Congrats!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 19, 2019)

Congrats, a very nice picture! Well deserved!


----------

